# Insektennetz am Helm: Sinnvoll oder nicht?



## trekkinger (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, irgendwann einen neuen Helm zu kaufen; der besseren Belüftung wegen.

Beim Suchen ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele von denen gar kein Insektennnetz haben, besonders von den "guten" Firmen.

Da mir nun wie gesagt eine gute Belüftung wichtig ist, habe ich überlegt, auf dieses Netz zu verzichten. Doch letztens erst ist mir ein fetter Brummer, zum Glück nur eine Hummel, in einer unbenetzten Stelle des Helms geflogen.



Da stellt sich mir folgende Frage für die Umfrage :

Wie Sinnvoll ist ein solches Insektennetz wirklich?

Wie oft kommt es vor, dass man helmtragend von einer Wespe oder Biene gestochen wird?


Ich selbst schätze dieses Risiko doch eher als gering ein, aber man weiss ja nie...


----------



## FeierFox (5. Mai 2005)

Vor allem im Sommer bin ich froh sowohl Insektennetz im Kopfschutz als auch eine Brillengestell mit Gläsern zu tragen. Denn die Viecher prasseln dauerhaft gegen mich, in allen Größen, Farben und Formen.

Da der Helm ja praktisch auch noch wie ein großer Trichter die Tierchen in Richtung Kopf leitet, kann so ein Netz auf alle Fälle nicht schaden.

Ich wurde zwar noch nie von einer Wespe in den Kopf gestochen und hoffe diese Erfahrung auch nie machen zu müssen.
Doch da bin ich zuversichtlich, da ich ja ein solches Netz habe.  

Gruß
J:H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faxenmacher (5. Mai 2005)

Hätte ich mir mal nur ein Helm mit Netz gekauft. Dauend habe ich irgendwelche Viecher zwischen den letzten Locken rumlaufen. Ich hab schon überlegt, von meiner Frau einen Nylonsocken über das Teil zu ziehen oder Fliegengitter nachzurüsten. Aber bitte kein Pattex oder Uhu dafür nemen, da geht nur spez. Styroporkleber.

MkF,
der Faxenmacher!


----------



## signal (5. Mai 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde zwar noch nie von einer Wespe in den Kopf gestochen und hoffe diese Erfahrung auch nie machen zu müssen.



Hab das letzte Woche gehabt! Das Viech hat mich in die Stirn gestochen, und ist dann (im Helm) noch ein paar KM mitgefahren.   Konnte ja auf ´ner DH-Strecke nicht einfach anhalten. Habs aber überlebt.   Nur....so ein Fliegenschutzgitter kommt mir jetzt auf jeden Fall in den Helm!!! 

LG


----------



## trekkinger (5. Mai 2005)

signal schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das letzte Woche gehabt! Das Viech hat mich in die Stirn gestochen, und ist dann (im Helm) noch ein paar KM mitgefahren.


Gute Besserung!



Bitte nimm noch an der Umfrage teil...


----------



## Krokolie (5. Mai 2005)

Also wenn es warme tage sind dann merke ich schon das auch viel scheißß in der luft schwäbt. Da setze ich mein HAD tuch auf das wars. Mund muss ich halt zu halten schon passiert es schon mal das ich was verschlucke.


----------



## T!mon (5. Mai 2005)

Schwitzt man denn nicht mit Buff & Co.?


----------



## foenfrisur (5. Mai 2005)

hab nen helm ohne, bin aber noch nie gestochen worden von so viechern....

im helm hab ich sie schon öfters, aber die ersaufen eh im schweiß...bzw. werden sofort davon zerätzt   

viel wichtiger wie ein netz im helm wäre ein netz vor´m maul...   
man kann viel entspannter fahren wenn man nicht dauernd diese ekeltiere im mund und rachen hat!!

mücken und gewitterfliegen sind meine hauptnahrung geworden...das ist bedenklich!


netz im helm....tzz


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar einen Helm mit Insektenschutz, trotzdem habe ich gelegentlich mal ein Viech im Helm rumkrabbeln.

Würde aber meinen das noch mehr Viecher im Mund landen. (Oder es fällt nur mehr auf.)    

Woran erkennt man den freundlichen Biker?
Richtig! An den Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen.

Brillenträger bin ich auch und würde auch nicht ohne fahren. Das hält die ein oder andere Fliege ab im Auge zu landen, bzw. den ein oder anderen Dreckspritzer.

Eine Biene hat mir mal vor Jahren in die Lippe gestochen, als ich auf einer Wiese lag.     Die Gefahr dürfte beim Barfuss laufen größer sein.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (6. Mai 2005)

Faxenmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon überlegt, von meiner Frau einen Nylonsocken über das Teil zu ziehen oder Fliegengitter nachzurüsten. Aber bitte kein Pattex oder Uhu dafür nemen, da geht nur spez. Styroporkleber.


hm... aber wenn man das Netz außen an der Schale befestigt, müsste es doch Uhu tun, oder? Die Schale ist ja irgend so ein Kunststoff und kein Styropor...

Ich werde auch nachrüsten, gerade im Wald bekommt man regelrechte Mückenduschen ab. Und bei uns im Schwarzwald fühlen die sich wohl richtig gut, so viele haben wir hier.
Am ekelhaftesten ist die Dusche danach, wenn sich lauter kleine schwarze Punkte in der Duschwanne wiederfinden, bäähhhh...

Off topic:
Wusstet Ihr, dass Ihr in eurem ganzen Leben während dem schlafen ungefähr 70 Insekten und 10 Spinnen essen werdet (hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen...)??? Lecker!


----------



## laempel (6. Mai 2005)

Ich hab zwar ein Gitter im Helm, aber:

1. Nur an den vorderen Öffnungen
2. sitzt das Gitte so tief in den Öffnungen, dass es praktisch auf der Kopfhaut anliegt. Da müsste doch eigentlich eine Wespe / Biene / sonstwas leicht durchs Gitter durch stechen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester (6. Mai 2005)

Salve,

ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal ein echtes Horror-Erlebnis wegen fehlendem Insektenschutz am Helm: ich bin auf ´nem schmalen, technisch anspruchsvollen Schotterpfad bergab gerauscht, auf dem Rücken voller Rucksack, da auf einem Transalp unterwegs, verfängt sich ne Wespe im Helm und rutscht, wie auch immer das funktionieren konnte, an der Stirnseite raus und weiter in die Brille direkt vors Auge hinein; mir ist fast das Herz stehen geblieben - keine Hand frei, vor allem weil ich auch noch direkt auf eine Kehre zusteuerte, und entfleucht, während ich schon ´ne panische Vollbremsung startete, nach Sekundenbruchteilen (die mir allerdings wie ne Ewigkeit vorkammen), Gott sei Dank unter meiner Brille wieder raus... naja, das ganze ging gerade noch gut aus... leider verfügen gerade die Top-Modelle gegenüber den preiswerteren bei MET, Bell usw. halt über kein Gitter, so daß man leider auf´s selberbasteln angewiesen ist...


----------



## brmpfl (6. Mai 2005)

Hmmm,

durch ein Netz wird 100%ig die Lüftung negativ beeinflusst ... die Frage ist, inwieweit?
Daher bisher: ohne Netz


Hajo


----------



## alöx (6. Mai 2005)

hm ich hab kein Netz im Helm aber bei den winzigen Löchern isses auch Brot.... ist halt ein Fullface-Helm und da ist Belüftung Nebensache... 

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur ein Erlebnis dieser Art als ich mit ca 6o kh/h nur ein dickes klatschen auf meiner Stirn merkte und was runterfallen sah. Keine Ahnung was es war aber es tat weh und hat nen kleinen Fleck dagelassen als Andenken.

Penetranter sind wie schon hier erwähnt wurde die kleinen Flugproteine die man während der Fahrt Oral zu sich nehmen kann.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (6. Mai 2005)

brmpfl schrieb:
			
		

> durch ein Netz wird 100%ig die Lüftung negativ beeinflusst ... die Frage ist, inwieweit? Daher bisher: ohne Netz


ich denke mal, das ein Mückennetz am Helm mit der Maschenbreite eines handelsüblichen Mückengitters die Belüftung schon beeinträchtigt, aber sicher nicht massiv, ist aber reine Spekulation.
Man muss ja nicht ganz dichtes Gewebe nehmen, die kleinen "Flugproteine" (<--geniales Wort) stören ja nicht so massiv wie die Wespen, Bienen, Hummeln, Großmücken, Fliegen und Rotkehlchen.


----------



## trekkinger (6. Mai 2005)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:
			
		

> Off topic:
> Wusstet Ihr, dass Ihr in eurem ganzen Leben während dem schlafen ungefähr 70 Insekten und 10 Spinnen essen werdet (hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen...)??? Lecker!


Habe ich schonmal gehört, aber das gehört wohl zu den Legenden...



Ist ja bereits eine beträchtliche Anzahl von Umfrageteilnehmern; aber dass bereits drei davon MIT Netz gestochen wurden... 

Spricht ja fast schon gegen das Gitter.


----------



## hotzemott (6. Mai 2005)

Mir hat letzten Sommer beim Biken ein Insekt sofort nach dem Aufprall in die Augenbraue gestochen. Es ging so schnell, dass ich gar nicht gesehen habe was es war, vermutlich ne Wespe. Am nächsten Morgen war das Auge zugeschwollen, mit Kühlung gings dann wieder einigermassen.
Danach hab ich mir auch Gedanken über ein Netz im Helm gemacht, es aber wegen der befürchteten schlechteren Belüftung nicht eingebaut. Ich habe einen Giro E2 und die Löcher sind gross genug, dass mal was reinfliegt, dann aber normalerweise auch leicht wieder rausfliegen kann. Unter dem Helm wurde ich bisher nicht gestochen. In jedem Fall würde ich ein eher weitmaschiges Netz nehmen, da es die Belüftung sicher beeinträchtigt.

Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!mon (7. Mai 2005)

Jetzt redet hier jeder von weitmaschigen Netzen da engmaschige die Lüftung negativ beeinflussen. Andererseits ziehen sich dann Leute nen Buff drunter, welcher mMn ja doch ziemlich engmaschig ist.  Schwitzt man da nicht drunter?


----------



## trekkinger (8. Mai 2005)

Dem Zwischenstand nach ist es statistisch gesehen besser, einen Helm OHNE Insektennetz zu haben, da bisher nur eine Person gestochen u. 45 Personen nicht gestochen wurden, die einen solchen aufhaben.


Habe gerade festgestellt, dass sich das Netz bei meinem Helm ganz einfach entfernen lässt, indem die obere Schale abgenommen wird, durch lösen der drei Stifte.
Dann von den zwei dünnen doppelseitigen Klebestreifen vorsichtig lösen und fertig.

Der Belüftungszuwachs ist zwar nicht riesig, aber spürbar.
Bei langsamen Bergaufpassagen könnte das schon ins Gewicht fallen; gerade wenn es eine asphaltierte Strasse raufgeht, auf der die Sonne knallt.



Falls sich jetzt aber eine Wespe o.ä in die schmalen Öffnungen verfängt, wird sie sicherlich dort hängen bleiben, statt mit der Strömung wieder weggetrieben werden.
Muss das mal mit anderen Helmen vergleichen, die an diesen Stellen grössere Öffnungen haben...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Mai 2005)

Für alle jenen, die sich trotzalledem für ein solches Netz interessieren, 
- *wo* kann man sowas herkriegen
- *was* kostet es
- und *wer* hat Erfahrung mit dem Einbau gemacht?

Ich persönlich wurde bisher auch nur 1x unmittelbar nach dem Aufprall in die Schulter gestochen, weiss aber selber nicht was es war. 
Die meisten Viecher krabbeln einem wieder aus dem Helm, aber eine gewissen Unwohlheit bleibt, solang man weiss daß da was ist und es nicht zuornen kann! Ich würde es evtl. versuchen, weil ich der Meinung bin, daß sich die Menge an Ungeziefer in der Luft vermehrt hat in den vergangenen 2 Jahren! Vielleicht auch nur Illusion?!


----------



## FeierFox (8. Mai 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine asphaltierte Strasse [...], auf der die Sonne knallt.



Wen denn??


----------



## trekkinger (8. Mai 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Wen denn??


Wo geht es rauf?


----------



## Chris78 (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren ohne Gitter im Helm und bin noch nie gestochen worden. Ich habe aber die Beobachtung gemacht, dass die Viehcher oft nicht durch die Lüftungsschlitze reinfliegen, sondern vorne an der Stirn unter den Helm. Da war ich schon öfters froh dass ich kein Gitter habe, weil das Getier wenigstens ohne Problem wieder rauskommt. Eine anständige Protion Haare auf dem Kopf sorgt dafür, dass das Vieh nicht so leicht zustechen kann. Ohne Brille würde ich nie fahren. Jeder dem schon mal einer Hummel oder ein ähnliches Kaliber gegen die Birne geknallt ist weiß warum ;-)


----------



## Peter Freiburg (9. Mai 2005)

Chris78 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine anständige Protion Haare auf dem Kopf sorgt dafür, dass das Vieh nicht so leicht zustechen kann.


Na toll, und mir gehen gerade so langsam die Haare aus... Vielleicht sollte ich mit Perücke fahen


----------



## Boardercrime (9. Mai 2005)

Hab mir extra die Haare auf 2 mm gestutzt damit die Scheissviecher nicht hängen bleiben.


----------



## öcsi (9. Mai 2005)

Die gefahr, dass eine Wespe o.ä. während der Fahrt durch eine Belüftungsöffnung an den Kopf kommt halte ich für ziemlich gering. Wenn schon, (wie vorher gesagt) von vorne zwischen Stirn und Helmrand durch. Mich hat noch nie was gestochen, von vorne gegen das Gesicht geklatscht sind schon viele. Ich hab kein Netz und werd wohl auch keines dranmachen.

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. Mai 2005)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> viel wichtiger wie ein netz im helm wäre ein netz vor´m maul...
> man kann viel entspannter fahren wenn man nicht dauernd diese ekeltiere im mund und rachen hat!!
> 
> mücken und gewitterfliegen sind meine hauptnahrung geworden...das ist bedenk-lich!
> ...






			
				Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn es warme tage sind dann merke ich schon das auch viel scheißß in der luft schwäbt. Da setze ich mein HAD tuch auf das wars. Mund muss ich halt zu halten schon passiert es schon mal das ich was verschlu-cke.




Radfahren ist wie Kino mit Popkorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (beides ist sehr Vitaminreich,und sehr Unterhaltsam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich bin bis jetzt zum Glück auch noch nicht von einer Hummel etc. gestochen worden

meine fFrau wundert sich auch laufend warum ich nach ne Radl Tour keinen Apetit mehr habe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hätte ich nen Helm dann hätte ich auch einen Insektenschutz   

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (28. Mai 2005)

Hot Carrot schrieb:
			
		

> hätte ich nen Helm dann hätte ich auch einen Insektenschutz


Aufgrund des derzeitigen Umfrageergebnis habe ich das Insektennetz abgemacht, mit positivem Belüftungsplus, da das Risiko ja nur gering, wenn überhaupt, höher ist.


Wieviel das bringt, kann ich aber erst sagen, wenn ich bei Bullenhitze eine geteerte Strasse bergauf gefahren bin und die möchte ich nicht unbedingt testweise aufsuchen...


----------



## el_largo (29. Mai 2005)

hoi
ich hatte an meinem helm (mittlerweile den zweiten stradivarius I von met) noch nie ein insektennetz. und auch noch nie probleme mit den viechern. gut mir ist schon das eine oder andre tierchen im helm gelandet aber das waren meist irgendwelche käfer oder so.
was ganz witzig ist beim stradivarius: der ist so gut belüftet, dass bei gleichzeitig auch noch kurz geschorenen haaren viechzeugs direkt hinten wieder zu den lüftungsschlitzen rausgezogen wird...  

gruss aus dem allgäu


----------



## BiermannFreund (29. Mai 2005)

icke hab nu son kopftuch, tuts sehr gut 
is auch schön luftig (net zu warm) und die viecher können mich nu mal 
günstige alternative und wirklich zu empfehlen


----------



## Montana (29. Mai 2005)

Mein Cratoni Radon hat ein Netz drin und ist trotzdem 1A belüftet. Ich kann den Helm sehr empfehlen.    

Gruß Montana







http://www.cratoni.de/radon.php?l=de


----------



## BiermannFreund (29. Mai 2005)

Aufm Biold hatter aber keins 

Hab n Zethos, leider hat der keine, wie gesagt, bandana und feddich


----------



## Oliver73 (29. Mai 2005)

Insektennetz ist was feines, würde wohl auch ohne gehen

Viel schlimmer als ein fehlendes oder vorhandenes Insektennetz ist aber das vorhandensein großer Ohren....

Da fängt sich so einiges (ich spreche aus leidvoller erfahrung) 
Wenns dann so richtig summt im Gehörgang und man entweder mit stochern oder wildem Kopfschütteln anfängt....


----------



## el_largo (30. Mai 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> icke hab nu son kopftuch, tuts sehr gut
> is auch schön luftig (net zu warm) und die viecher können mich nu mal
> günstige alternative und wirklich zu empfehlen



ja genau!   sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht will, dass das hirn nach einem sturz auf der strasse rumliegt und vertrocknet!   
(immerhin hat man es ja damals im vollsuff der wissenschaft vermacht und dann sowas!)

ich möchte mal die behauptung aufstellen, dass ein kopftuch weniger gut belüftet ist als ein guter helm! vom sicherheitsrisiko mal ganz abgesehen!

(wer mal einen helm bei einem sturz zerstört hat wird eh nicht wieder ohne fahren! und wenn er gar keine lüftungsöffnungen hat!)


----------



## dubbel (30. Mai 2005)

el_largo schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau!  ...


deine hysterie in ehren, aber kannst du dir auch vorstellen, _unterm helm _ein kopftuch zu tragen? 
oder bist du der meinung, trekkinger will sein insektennetz anstatt einem helm benutzen?


----------



## el_largo (30. Mai 2005)

naja weiss mans denn??? 
ich bilde mir ein dass eine biene durch ein tuch das am kopf getragen wird durchsticht sollte sie mal unterm helm hängen und sich in irgendwelchen textilien verhakt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. Mai 2005)

Doch - ist aber zugegebenmassen schon bischen komisch . Das Netz sitzt vor den frontalen 3 Löchern in der Mitte. Die Aussenlöcher sind ungeschützt aber sitzen auch seitlicher versetzt wies Bild zeigt. Da muss dann wohl nix sein   hoffe ich mal.  



			
				BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Aufm Biold hatter aber keins
> 
> Hab n Zethos, leider hat der keine, wie gesagt, bandana und feddich


----------



## SantaByte (4. Juni 2005)

Moin! <gähn>

Also ich finde bei diesem Umfrageergebnis schon etwas seltsam, dass Leute mit Bienenstich (...) MIT Netz häufiger gestochen werden als OHNE Netz.   

Vielleicht bekommen die armen Viecher Panik und stechen deshalb wie wild um sich...  

Also ich hab nen BMX-Helm und nen Integralhelm. Kein Netz, kein Garnix. Das gute am I-Helm ist aber, dass man sich keine Sorgen mehr um Fleischbeilage beim Radfahren mehr machen braucht.   

...dafür schwitzt man wie Sau...


----------



## Deleted 36240 (4. Juni 2005)

Munschutz ist viel wichtiger 

Mir ist gestern eine Biene in den Mund gefolgen und hat mich direkt auf die Zungenspitze gestohchen *Schmerz*

*heul*
*flenn*

Naja, es ging noch glimpflich aus. Zum Glück war ich ein Dorf neben dem Wohnort meiner Freundin - Zufall echt - da habe ich mir dann erst einmal eis geholt, da ich nicht wusste wie ich darauf reagiere.


----------



## trekkinger (4. Juni 2005)

kigollogik schrieb:
			
		

> Munschutz ist viel wichtiger
> 
> Mir ist gestern eine Biene in den Mund gefolgen und hat mich direkt auf die Zungenspitze gestohchen *Schmerz*


Solltest Dir den von Santa empfohlenen Helm holen...


Nochmals gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 36240 (4. Juni 2005)

haha...neeee...lass mal, geht schon.Meine Zunge ist nur immer noch Taub, das ist eklig


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juni 2005)

SantaByte schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde bei diesem Umfrageergebnis schon etwas seltsam, dass Leute mit Bienenstich (...) MIT Netz häufiger gestochen werden als OHNE Netz.
> 
> Vielleicht bekommen die armen Viecher Panik und stechen deshalb wie wild um sich...


Hat mich auch gewundert, aber z.Z. ist Gleichstand.

Trotzdem ist das Risiko ohne Netz nicht höher (wird häufiger gefahren), dafür bessere Belüftung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (5. Juni 2005)

el_largo schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau!   sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht will, dass das hirn nach einem sturz auf der strasse rumliegt und vertrocknet!
> (immerhin hat man es ja damals im vollsuff der wissenschaft vermacht und dann sowas!)
> 
> ich möchte mal die behauptung aufstellen, dass ein kopftuch weniger gut belüftet ist als ein guter helm! vom sicherheitsrisiko mal ganz abgesehen!
> ...



UNTERM HELM Du Honk


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2005)

SantaByte schrieb:
			
		

> Moin! <gähn>
> 
> Also ich finde bei diesem Umfrageergebnis schon etwas seltsam, dass Leute mit Bienenstich (...) MIT Netz häufiger gestochen werden als OHNE Netz.


Ganz einfach : Das liegt daran , wenn man wie ich übrigens auch   sich die Frage nicht ganz genau durchliest und zu voreilig  mit : Ja , ich trage einen Helm mit Insektennetz antwortet.  

Kann man das irgendwie korrigieren ?

Montana


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juni 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach : Das liegt daran , wenn man wie ich übrigens auch   sich die Frage nicht ganz genau durchliest und zu voreilig  mit : Ja , ich trage einen Helm mit Insektennetz antwortet.
> 
> Kann man das irgendwie korrigieren ?
> 
> Montana


Was willst Du korrigieren, Deine Abstimmung oder die Textgebung der Antwortmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2005)

Auf jeden Fall meine Abstimmung , evtl. hat auch der Eine oder andere diesen Fehler gemacht.  

Es muss heissen : Nein , ich habe einen Helm mit I-netz.  

Danke im Voraus und Grüsse aus Colonia

Montana



			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du korrigieren, Deine Abstimmung oder die Textgebung der Antwortmöglichkeiten?


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juni 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall meine Abstimmung , evtl. hat auch der Eine oder andere diesen Fehler gemacht.
> Es muss heissen : Nein , ich habe einen Helm mit I-netz.


Wenn man zu schnell liest und wählt passiert das schnell...


----------



## Easy (6. Juni 2005)

Ein Kollege von mir ist beim Rennradfahren eine Wespe in den - netzlosen - Helm reingeflogen. Er hat sich so erschrocken, dass er schwer gestürzt ist. Seitdem fahre ich nur noch Helme mit Verhüterli.... 

Easy


----------



## Kleinalrik (9. Juni 2005)

Anekdotenschwein:

Ein Fahrradkurier erzählte mir mal, daß er - ahnungslos an einer Ampel stehend - von einem "dicken Brummer - vermutlich eine Hornisse" im Gesicht gestochen wurde (ich glaub´s zwar nicht, daß es eine Hornisse war, aber das tut der Geschichte keinen Abbruch).
Neben den anfänglichen Schmerzen, unter denen er sich krümmte, und dem aggressiven Hupen der Autofahrer hinter ihm, gesellte sich nach einigen Minuten eine bedenkliche Schwellung von Gesicht und Hals noch dazu.
Da er wußte, daß er auf Wespenstiche allergisch reagiert, rief er vorsorglich  über die Zentrale einen Notarzt (Handys gab´s damals nicht so viele).

Als der Notarzt eintraf, hatte sich die Situation insofern verschlimmert, als der Kopf noch stärker angeschwollen war und der Micha Schwierigkeiten hatte zu atmen. Er wurde langsam panisch und ächzte "Ich krieg keine Luft, ich krieg keine Luft!"

Der Notarzt legte Micha auf den Rücken, gab ihm eine Cortisonspritze und meinte:"Wir warten jetzt fünf Minuten, ob das Zeug wirkt - das merkst Du daran, daß Dir heiß im Gesicht wird. Sonst muß ich einen Luftröhrenschnitt machen."

Nach sieben Minuten (oder so) zeigte das Mittelchen aber keine Wirkung und die Sache wurde immer bedrohlicher. 
Der Notarzt hockte sich also auf den Brustkorb von Micha, damit er bei dem Eingriff nicht rumzappeln konnte, und nahm schonmal mit den Fingern am Hals Maß.

An der Stelle mußte ich mit der Stirn runzeln.
Micha maß so ca. 1,40m - von Schulter zu Schulter. Ich versuchte mir bildlich vorzustellen, wie ein kleiner Aushilfsdoktor versucht, den Micha festzutackern.

"Der Arzt hat Dich mit nem Brustsitz festgetackert und seelenruhig  einen Luftröhrenschnitt gemacht?   "

"Nee, türlich nicht! Ich hab geschrien und um mich geschlagen und den Typen runtergeworfen!" (armer Notarzt)

Nach ein paar Minuten Balgerei hörte Micha plötzlich auf und fängt an, wie bekifft zu grinsen.
Der Notarzt:"Was ist denn?"
Micha:"Alder... mein Kopf wird waaahm!"


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2005)

Du willst doch nur rausfinden, wer hier alles ohne Helm rumdüst Du Schlingel...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Also ich hab wohl meist so ein "Piratentuch" drunter, ich glaub das hilft schon ein wenig.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## trekkinger (18. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst doch nur rausfinden, wer hier alles ohne Helm rumdüst Du Schlingel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist tatsächlich eine interessante Nebeninfo...  

Aber es ging mir wirklich nur die Wirksamkeit des Insektenschutz.


Es ist schon so, dass seitdem das Netz weg ist, die Luftzufuhr wesentlich besser ist.

Bei der Fahrt letztens, über die stark aufgeheizte Strasse hinauf, war es aber trotzdem unsäglich heiss. Mein Helm hat einfach generell eine zu schlechte Belüftung oder ich war einfach viel zu langsam...


----------



## BiermannFreund (18. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst doch nur rausfinden, wer hier alles ohne Helm rumdüst Du Schlingel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nich nur ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifter (19. Juni 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> I
> Es ist schon so, dass seitdem das Netz weg ist, die Luftzufuhr wesentlich besser ist.




ist ja auch klar.... zum einen gibt es verwirbelungen vor und hinter den maschen und es baut sich ein luftpolster auf----> weniger luft kann hindurch.

zum anderen: wenn das netz leicht gegen die fahrtrichtung gekippt wird (bei wölbung von stirn zum oberteil..) dann kommt noch weniger luft hindurch, da  der "maschendraht" die nächste maschenöffnung mehr verdeckt. versuch mal seitlich durch das fliegennetz vor dem fenster zu sehen....


----------



## FeltBiker (26. Juni 2005)

Velohelme gibts ja nicht erst seit gestern; umsomehr erstaunt mich, dass die wenigsten Hersteller ein Insektennetz standardmässig anbieten. ( Das kommt vielleicht in ein paar Jahren als (Schein)Innovation auf den Markt!)

Ich trage ein Kopftuch darunter; sieht zwar etwas komisch aus...aber es ist absolut zweckmässig, und Schweiss im Gesicht ist Vergangenheit!

Gruss
Peter


----------



## andrasch (28. Juni 2005)

Kurz und gut: obwohl ich noch nicht gestochen wurde, vermisse ich ein Netz im Helm bitterlich, denn das Krabbelpack nervt sehr...


----------



## SigiSick (28. Juni 2005)

im helm hatte ich noch nie probleme mit viechern, nervig find ichs im mund. vor allem wenn man gerade am einatmen ist, den berg hoch, puls bei 180.....
bin auch noch nicht gestochen worden, aber als wespengiftallergiker hab ich immer ein notfallset dabei, also bei bedarf hau ich mir einfach ne adrenalinspritze rein. da brauch ich kein netz....


----------



## FattyFR01 (16. Juli 2005)

Finds erstaunlich, dass immer noch relativ viele GANZ OHNE Helm rumeiern....


----------

